
Show HN: Elph – Highly Scalable Blockchain Infrastructure for Ethereum - ritikm
https://elph.com
======
ritikm
Hey HN, co-founder of Elph here!

Excited to share what we've been working on.

Elph is highly scalable blockchain infrastructure for Ethereum. We're capable
of handling over 5,000 transactions per second (vs. Ethereum's 15) at a
fraction of the cost by using a MapReduce-like technique (lots of transactions
that get executed on our chain that get submitted to Ethereum as a single
transaction) that retains the trustless and security properties of Ethereum
today. (For those in the blockchain space, this is done using concepts from
Plasma.)

Happy to answer any questions!

~~~
shreybear
for those who want to understand the business implications, what would be the
most common use case of Elph?

